# Triple Chrome Plated Wheels...



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am considering this. Anyone done it or know anything about this company ???? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PONT...ewItemQQcategoryZ43961QQitemZ8059062405QQrdZ1


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a pretty cool deal they have going there. No down time with no wheels. They also look really nice. I wonder how they can do that if the wheels that people are sending them are not new? I mean, seems like they would get a bunch of wheels with 100k and scuffs and scratches. Maybe they can fix all that with the chroming.:cool 

BTW do you have 17s or 18s? Just curious.


----------

